# Smoked salmon recipe?



## tjoff (Jan 12, 2010)

I wanted to know if anyone has a good marinate or brine for salmon?


----------



## nwbhoss (Jan 12, 2010)

I like mine and I dont get any complaints 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






1 cup canning salt
7 cups brown sugar
3 Tbsp onion powder
3 Tbsp garlic powder
1 1/2 Tbsp black pepper


Let er soak in the rub for 12 hours, then move the bottom meat to the top and vice versa to get the other half of the meat into the juice created.

Smoke for 3-4 hours @ 140ish. When the fish is almost done turn the heat up to 160-165 for an hour to help kill anything that might need it.



There is an option to this recipe. Rub red pepper flakes on the fish right after it comes out of the brine. 




I personally smoke for 3-4 hours at 120-130, then up the heat to 165 for an hour or so to get the internal temps up and finish the fish.


----------



## nwbhoss (Jan 12, 2010)

Here is a link to my Q-view http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=86210


----------



## jsanders (Feb 9, 2010)

Here is the recipe I've always used with great results and rave reviews.

I'm not much on measuring...
-salmon
-place in ziplock bag covered in white or dark rum, refrigerate for 4 - 8 hrs.
-remove and dry (I don't always wipe off the rum!)
-make your brine with 4 parts brown sugar, 1 part course salt and 1 part course ground pepper.
-Leave in refrigerator over night covered.
-smoke to your level of preferance, some say 25 minutes just to get smoke, I like it smoked longer.


----------



## coyote-1 (Feb 9, 2010)

The one I did on Sunday was simple. 6" x 10" slab of salmon.

Slit the skin. Washed, removed pinbones. Used 1/8 cup sugar and 1/4 cup salt with spices. covered bottom of pan with that mix, placed salmon on it, covered with remainder of mix. Covered with saran wrap, weighted it down, and put it in the fridge for 24 hours.

Smoked it using hickory and maple wood Sunday, 2 hours at 150 - 175 degrees. It was awesome.


----------



## rstr hunter (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is how I do mine and I always get lots of complements. I filet and scale the salmon filets and cut them into 3" wide sections (necessary as I try to spread this out to as many people as want this, but on smaller fish (5# or smaller) I've left these whole and they turn out well). I then brine these pieces in the following brine for 2 days.

Brine
1/2 c Un-Iodized Salt
1/2 c brown sugar
1/2 T black pepper
1/4 T paprika
1/4 c honey

Mix above ingredients with 2 C of Boiling water, Stir until dissolved. Add this to 3 qts of water and let cool. Place meat in brine and put in fridge, make more if needed. For salmon leave this soak 2 days. 

I then smoke the pieces with my Big Chief electric smoker with alder wood until they look like they are cooked (approximately 3 1/2 -4 hrs). My Big Chief is a fixed temp unit (I think about 185 degrees). Then I let this cool and package. I'll have to do a q'view in spring when I do this again. Good lucks on this.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 15, 2010)

Just coat with evoo & use tone's cajun spice for a rub. Cover with saran wrap & let sit in fridge for 4 or 5 hours. You can buy tone's at Sam's or Costco's in a big container & it's very cheap. It has a bit of a kick to it, but the flavor is very good. It will last for ever in the cupboard. We always get compliments when we grill or smoke salmon this way. Same prep grill or smoke.
Al


----------



## bossdogg (Feb 18, 2010)

I see this has liquid in it.  do you just add water? I would like to smoke some salmon here in a few days and there isn't much out there as per way of brines


----------



## buffalosmoke (Feb 18, 2010)

No need to add any water to it. It's a dry brine....and I use a very similar one. You just coat the fish with it, and put it in the fridge for a few hours. I brine mine for about 8-10 hours. 

Rinse off the brine, and into the smoker. I use my chief smokers for fish.


----------



## slim (Feb 19, 2010)

i rub mine with garlic powder,onion powder and brown sugar


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 19, 2010)

My brine is just a mixture of brown sugar and salt for 12-18 hours then rinse them and put a small amount of brown sugar, garlic powder and pepper on the top and let it dry then off to the smoker until it reaches 140 internal temp. This is the best salmon I have ever had by far.


----------

